# Live Chat Box on left side unable to open at smaller sizes.



## Dauthus (Aug 17, 2019)

I guess I can show with images.  Basically if I resize Streamlabs OBS to a smaller size, the option to open the chat window disappears.  I keep it on a Vertical monitor, so it is kept small.  If I resize it larger, it is visible.  The problem is if I want to open it and pop out the chat to move it to another monitor, I have to enlarge the window, open the chat, move the chat and then resize the window again.

Is this a bug, feature or working as intended?

Here it is missing (arrow on left side):
https://puu.sh/E6kvz.png

And here it is not missing:
https://puu.sh/E6kvk.png

The only difference between the two images was I reduced the size of the window horizontally.


----------

